# Bruhl MD2800 Pro dryer/blower review



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

There's been a few posts about blowers/dryers recently and wanting to upgrade from the handheld mains Silverline dryer I've been using for many years, I decided on the Bruhl MD2800. My Silverline did a great job of blowing water from the nooks, crannies, wheels and grills but was nowhere near being up to the job of drying the whole car. It served me well for the £25 I paid for it. I've always wanted a MetroVac Master Blaster but at nearly £400, this was never going to happen. The twin fan Bruhl MD2800 looked like it might do the job with the increased in power plus warm air so placed an order. I tried it out for the first time yesterday after a routine weekly wash of my VW CC. It comes with a long 3 meter hose and seems nicely put together. There are 3 hose ends and I decided on the one with the small round end. It was very obvious that this machine was very powerful. You need a firm hold of the end of the hose when you turn it on as if it slips out of your hand, it thrashes around like it's possessed. Could hit the car or you if not careful. I had a problem with the hose coming away from the connector that attaches at the machine end but re-attached with a dab or two of superglue and hasn't come off again. The water just flew off all the panels and was able to dry the whole car in 15 mins starting at the top and working my way down with assistance of gravity. I didn't need to use a drying towel at all and finished off with a plush microfibre and QD to sort the odd drops that remained. The long hose meant if I placed on the ground beside the car between the front and rear doors, I could do that side of the car plus most of the front and rear too. I then moved the unit to the other side to finish off so no multiple repositioning of the unit with would have been a pain.
I have read a few people don't think it's up to drying the whole car but I've had no problems. I dried it again this morning to perfection after overnight rain and took 15 mins once more. The CC is a reasonably large car so I reckon my TT Roadster will take under 10 mins. I think its a great machine and has given me the upgrade I've been after for some time. My drying towels could be redundant now. I got mine for £157 but others have found them just under £150. Even at the r.r.p of £185 I think it's worth it.
Here's a quick video I did which shows how effective it is even though it was very awkward filming and drying at the same time. Look at that water disappear!


----------



## Devilman (Oct 9, 2016)

Thanks for the view and video. Looks a impressive bit of kit, kicking myself I did not buy when ebay had a sale on.
Dm


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

When was the last time you added your lsp. Does seem to fly off the panels


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I blew mine off (ooo matron) with a stihl leaf vac today (like normal) after using Fusso for the first time. I’ve never seen water slide about like that before. I was shocked to be honest. 

Good review btw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

wish wash said:


> When was the last time you added your lsp. Does seem to fly off the panels


I topped up the protection with Infinity Wax Express Sealant via a foam lance a couple of weeks ago. The power of the Bruhl though would probably have the same effect on untreated paint it's that powerful!


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Actually I’ve told a lie - the video was the following morning after the wash so the car’s got a BSD/Bilt Hamber QD mix on, hence the beading!


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

Nice machine - I went for the Master Blaster 8hp (Wish id have seen this before spending 400 sheets lol :wall:


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Auto Allure said:


> Nice machine - I went for the Master Blaster 8hp (Wish id have seen this before spending 400 sheets lol :wall:


That's an awesome machine though!


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

cleslie said:


> That's an awesome machine though!


Oh god yeah I love it

I couldn't be without it now at Bmw I sub to. Blasting out mirrors, interior dust, grilles etc it's beyond brilliant.

Most of the cars I do are *****rs but after protection they're a breeze to blast


----------



## LankyWashmit (Jul 17, 2017)

Nice machine, really toying with the idea of a dryer at the moment so thank you for the write up.

One thing though, should you be blowing water toward your extension sockets :doublesho


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

After watching this I’m glad I bought one the other day when eBay had the offer on,,£147 I paid & should be getting it this week sometime.
Great review thanks for posting CLeslie.

Andy


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

LankyWashmit said:


> One thing though, should you be blowing water toward your extension sockets :doublesho


What's the worse that could happen!


----------



## LankyWashmit (Jul 17, 2017)

cleslie said:


> What's the worse that could happen!


Trip the house fuses perhaps or injury to yourself, or you are wise and you have a breaker on the line somewhere in which case my point will be muted to a degree, however not wise to have water and electricity in close proximity.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

I was joking!


----------



## LankyWashmit (Jul 17, 2017)

cleslie said:


> I was joking!


That's ok then!


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

Cheers for the review fella :thumb: great vid too :thumb:


----------



## Billio (Oct 29, 2013)

I see the hose extends from 1.5m to 3m........does it stay extended or does it keep recoiling like the annoying aeolus pet dryers do ?


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Billio said:


> I see the hose extends from 1.5m to 3m........does it stay extended or does it keep recoiling like the annoying aeolus pet dryers do ?


It pretty much keeps extended when the unit is on under the air pressure. It expands width wise as well as the length then contracts back when off.


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm getting one for my Brompton (excessive!) and will of course use on the cars too. Looks a doddle to dry, as I spend ages on the cars even with extra monster large towels patting dry. The air dryer will be a synch and better job too. Just can't use it at 9pm as before lol

Great video and review. Thank you. £198 is cheapest I've seen it so far...


----------



## AB_ (Apr 16, 2020)

Sid said:


> I'm getting one for my Brompton (excessive!) and will of course use on the cars too. Looks a doddle to dry, as I spend ages on the cars even with extra monster large towels patting dry. The air dryer will be a synch and better job too. Just can't use it at 9pm as before lol
> 
> Great video and review. Thank you. £198 is cheapest I've seen it so far...


Glorified pet dryer.. buy one for 45 quid off fleabay or buy a higher spec one


----------

